# Methadrol Extreme v Super DMZ 2.0



## Mags (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys.

It's been months - possibly even a year or more - since I last posted on here, so apologies if I look like some newbie who's just jumped in at the deep end.

I've had a quick search through the forum and elsewhere online for information on both the prohormones/prosteroids mentioned above, but I don't seem to be having any joy finding anything comparing the two.

I'm clued up to an extent regarding these supplements in that I know the compounds comprising them and their effects, however, I was hoping someone could offer me insight into which of the two would be better for size. 

For those who don't know my stats, I'm 30, 6', 240lbs and have been lifting for 12 years. In the last 6 years I have used M1T, H-drol, 1-Tren and Andro-RX. And at the end of August this year I completed my first AAS cycle of test and turanabol. Each anabolic outing had a PCT.

I have both Methadrol and Super-DMZ 2.0 on hand. However, I don't intend to run either of them till next year. Now I know the general consensus around here is that oral-only cycles  aren't really the way forward and are ideally utilised alongside an  injectable, but, as much as I enjoyed the test, I'm unsure whether to go down the route of longer cycles and pinning again. 

I guess, in short, I have two questions then:

1. Which of the two supplements should I use?
2. Will either create much further growth following a 600mg/EW test cycle?

Cheers guys.


----------



## wheybolic63 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mags said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> It's been months - possibly even a year or more - since I last posted on here, so apologies if I look like some newbie who's just jumped in at the deep end.
> 
> ...




1.Super DMZ gains should be drier, denser, more vascular, and according to most users they feel better on methylsten than on superdrol. You would probably gain more weight with methadrol as it is a stronger compound but you might experience bloat, water retention, etc.. so it depends on your goals. If your going on an all out bulk and looking to pack on the pounds for the winter i would say methadrol. If your trying to bulk and still say lean, hard, and vascular i would say the SDMZ 2.0
2. The SDMZ 2.O will create further growth both cycle, well actually both will but you'll have a harder time maintaining gains if you were to use methadrol. Methadrol contains max LMG which to some degree can aromatize can cause bloat and water retention, possibly increasing the increase risk of gyno, and is also a libido killer. And like i said the Max Lmg will give you more water weight rather than glycogen and protein synthesis so gains with methadrol will be a lot harder to maintain compared to the super DMZ 2.0. Most of the reviews ive read so far for SDMZ 2.0 have been very good and most users don't get the shitty lethargic feeling that they do with superdrol. Good luck man.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 29, 2012)

I've ran Superdrol and dmz 2.0. The 2.0 was the better product IMO. Nice lean gains. Veins looked like roadmaps and strength shot up. Definitely a good product


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 29, 2012)

longworthb said:


> I've ran Superdrol and dmz 2.0. The 2.0 was the better product IMO. Nice lean gains. Veins looked like roadmaps and strength shot up. Definitely a good product



Did you get labs done after to see how SDMZ changed liver or lips?


----------



## MovinWeight (Oct 29, 2012)

I've used both.  I'd say if you're going for mass, Methadrol Extreme is the way to go.  Liked DMZ 2.0 better overall though.  Less sides, less bloat, more rage in the gym...


----------



## milehighguy (Oct 29, 2012)

So if you run Methadrol Extreme it sounds like you need an AI on cycle.  What about Super DMZ 2.0?  I would think not but wasn't sure??


----------



## wheybolic63 (Oct 30, 2012)

i wouldn't think you would need an AI with super dmz 2.0 the only thing it might help with might be water retention related blood pressure spikes, headaches, that sort of thing.


----------

